# Costco liquid eggs: been bad lately



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Im incali and i purchased 2 boxes ea of 6 liquid eggs from costco recently and could not figure out what the fucking stinch was from my garage fride, opened one of those up and damn near threw up! Freaking tossed 2 boxes full of eggs and the expiration dates where both march of 2013,

Fastforward to this week and bought another box, tore one open yesterday and shit stunk like rotten eggs! Opened up another one and same shit! Like $30 wasted!

Not sure whats goig on 

Anyone have this happen recently?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 23, 2013)

eggs are good for 30 days after the date printed on them.....although if yours were rotten, something must have been wrong


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, def! My eggs are still about a month out from thedate on the box and they stink like rotten!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd ask for cash back and some kinda compensation


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah there in the trash! Ill just let them know


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 23, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I'd ask for cash back and some kinda compensation



^^^ THIS ^^^ for certain. Costco has a very customer friendly refund policy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 23, 2013)

Dude that sucks balls


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup! Man im not sure whats going on with them but im going with muscle egg next!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 23, 2013)

I used to get Costco whites.   Good price but they have a carb I could do without lol
So I buy some green box from big y.    Forgot the damn name


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah went to albertsons today and got the green and white box of liq egg whites! Will make the strawberry/ banana shake it shows on the side of the carton and drink em down tomorrow! Hope i dont blow chunks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2013)

They must have been temperature abused... Most likely costco's fault.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah my thoughts exactly! But too late my trash can was hungry


----------

